# Cube Elite



## Ortanc (4. September 2005)

Überlege mir Cube Elite zuzulegen... wer kann mir ein Feedback über seine Erfahrungen mit den Rad sagen, evtl. Fahrverhalte, Gewicht ect. 1000 Dank.


----------



## untobias (13. September 2005)

Ich bekomme am Samstag mein Elite. Dann kann ich dir etwas mehr über das Fahrverhalten sagen.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeI (20. September 2005)

untobias schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme am Samstag mein Elite. Dann kann ich dir etwas mehr über das Fahrverhalten sagen.
> 
> gruß



Hallo,

und? kannst Du schon was zum Elite erzählen?

GRUSS


----------



## PhoenixXx (20. Oktober 2005)

hi,
werde das thema mal wieder erneuern, will mir nämlich im frühjahr auch eins zulegen(mit magura marta sl, Sram XO schaltwerk u. trigger, rest xtr), nur gabel bin ich noch unschlüssig ob foxf80x oder f90x oder doch SID worldcup.mit der fox wiegt das rad 9,9 kg.(kostet in der leichten ausstattung aber auch 3200...)
kann mir jemand schonmal vpm fahrverhalten berichten?
 mfg 
philipp


----------



## marzlin (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
Habe das Cube Elite 05 seit dez.04 und kann nur positives berichten. Das Fahrverhalten ist Top und die Qualität auf hohem Niveau. Hatte auch nach 5226 km und 13 Rennen keinerlei Probleme (ausser der übliche verschleiss). Für dieses Geld ein TOP Bike!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## mountainbike (24. Oktober 2005)

ich habe das elite 2004! ein traum!

hat vortrieb ohne ende!!!

geometrie ist ebenso spitze! lässt sich um die engsten kurven zirkeln!

fahre aber komplett xt und skareb super!

grüsse aus franken


----------



## Cubeflizer (6. November 2005)

Ich fahre seite einigen Monaten ein Reaction was ja die gleiche Geometrie wie das Elite hat 
Und was soll ich sagen die fahr eigenschaften sind einfach genial


----------



## Cube_Elite (9. April 2006)

Dann wärm ich mal das Thema wieder auf. Hab jetzt seit 2 Wochen mein Elite, und mir fehlen einfach die Worte. Es ist einfach nur schnell und leicht.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ktm_biker (8. März 2009)

Cube_Elite schrieb:


> Dann wärm ich mal das Thema wieder auf. Hab jetzt seit 2 Wochen mein Elite, und mir fehlen einfach die Worte. Es ist einfach nur schnell und leicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was hast du den  für ein sattel drauf ?


----------

